# Vulcan pano camera - made in 1907 - sold for $35



## The_Traveler (Jun 18, 2012)

NOW FOR SALE
___________________________

*Getting rid of lots of things I don't need but don't want to sell for pennies when I relocate
Serious Offers  considered - will go to ebay if not sold here quickly.*

Lew

Bought at a flea market in Colorado Springs 30+ years ago for $7.50.
All the moving parts complete and it works.

All the pieces were in a little hidden compartment on the side that popped open when a concealed button was pressed






The film is laid across a semi-circular track in the case.
The key on the top is used to tension a spring that rotates the lens
There is no shutter, the lens points into a blank spot in the back.
The aperture is adjusted with brass Waterhouse stops.
There are fans in different sizes to adjust the length of time it takes for the lens and light beam to traverse the film.





The metal name plate is not engraved but looks like it was dipped in wax and the name scratched in the wax and then dipped in acid to etch the name.
 I've never seen one since.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow... that's a cool piece.  At $800+ in today's dollars, that was a pretty pricey unit in its day as well.


----------

